# Thinking Bee Podcast



## KiwiMana (Oct 23, 2009)

Good luck Stuart


----------



## Bee Arthur (Mar 21, 2015)

I listened to your intro podcast on the internet, but do you plan on putting the episodes on iTunes? I pretty much rely on iTunes and PocketCaster to delivery my podcasts.


----------



## SRatcliff (Mar 19, 2011)

Bee Arthur said:


> I listened to your intro podcast on the internet, but do you plan on putting the episodes on iTunes? I pretty much rely on iTunes and PocketCaster to delivery my podcasts.


Yes, I will try to get it on iTunes really soon, and will let you know here when I do. Thanks for reminding me.


----------



## KiwiMana (Oct 23, 2009)

SRatcliff said:


> Yes, I will try to get it on iTunes really soon, and will let you know here when I do. Thanks for reminding me.


Hey Stuart,

Drop me an email when you get it on itunes, happy to add it to our listing of all Beekeeping podcasts HERE

Thanks...Gary


----------



## SRatcliff (Mar 19, 2011)

I just got it up on iTunes, except my latest episode isn't showing up on there yet.

My RSS Feed is: http://feeds.soundcloud.com/users/soundcloud:users:192410550/sounds.rss

Link to it in iTunes: https://itunes.apple.com/us/podcast/thinking-bee-podcast/id1079895787?mt=2


----------



## leejones15 (Apr 4, 2015)

Awesome! Just subscribed. I listen to podcasts while checking my bees and building wooden ware, so this will be great.
Hope it works out


----------



## SRatcliff (Mar 19, 2011)

I created the new Thinking Bee Podcast Facebook page: https://www.facebook.com/ThinkingBeePodcast
I have a "Listen" tab at the top of the page, and you can select the episode from the player. You can even download episodes from there without creating a SoundCloud account.

Guests I've had so far:
Bill Mares
Peter Loring Borst
Michael Bush
Holly(a local gardener)
Gary Fawcett of Kiwimana


----------

